# Made a stand for my TIMEX display case...



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I cleaned the basement yesterday.

Today it's time to build!! 

Our Daughter Bree had an old Dresser we just replaced with a new one. 
So, decided to RE-USE the old one and make a stand for my TIMEX custom car display.



Bree helped hold things in place. Thank you!



Used lots of screws to make this sturdy.



Measure twice and cut once...The display case fit right inside as planned. Wheeew...





The girls went to the Pool so, it was Noise Making Time for a while. 
It's been over 6 months since I got this drum set & I STILL SUCK. 
Well at least I don't suck as bad as I used to.



Now I'm going to go sweep up the mess in the garage and paint this.

Bob...A BIG ASS TABLE is next on the list...zilla


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice display stand
and
looks like Bob .. has a Pink Floyd interest ... Zilla is a real rockNroller


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great job!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. The dresser has been sitting around in the front entrance for a while now.

Threw the drawers away a while back but, just put off getting rid of the dresser. Then BAM...heeeeeeeeeeeey I could Re-USE this...Hmmmmmmm

Well Ginger and Bree came home from the pool and wanted to go out for Steak. I said O.K. :thumbsup: ( ended up getting Prime Rib  ) 

Picked up Fletcher at his Aunt and Uncles house as they took him in their trailer and headed out this weekend to Iowa for the GOOD GUYS Auto Show.

Fletcher ran up to me and said Dad I got you something. 
Closed my eyes and Whoaaaaaaaah and upon opening them there is a Rat Fink Metal Sign. Oh Yeah!! And a Rat Fink sticker too. :woohoo:

Well then went to put a coat of Yellow on this bad boy. Guess what? 

The yellow had gone bad :freak: So, my roller was coated in Yellow and I threw the whole mess away in a black trash bag and set it out by the curb for trash day tomorrow. 
The Paint, clear paint pan throw away dealy, the roller and the paint roll all got trashed.
The roller was broke so, grabbed another one.

Guess what? 

That was my last paint roll sleeve...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Went to my neighbors house and he had one I could have.

Next mixed up some Orange paint and started to paint.

By now it is getting dark. Have 3 coats on and my car in the driveway with the headlights & fog lights on( our camping lantern too ) to put the last coat on.

Now Ginger is freaking out about the garage door being open.
Better go and put on this last coat of paint and lock things up.

Bob...hope I don't miss any spots...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Knock, Knock...

Who's there?

Banana...

Banana who?

Knock Knock...

Who's there?

Banana...

Banana who? *sigh*







Knock Knock...

Who's there? *SIGH*

Orange...

Orange who? 

Orange you glad I didn't say Banana again? 

Still funny after all these years... :beatdeadhorse:
Well maybe not so funny...

Bob...got the last coat of ORANGE paint on...zilla

P.S. I hope it's HOT tomorrow so, this stand will BAKE in the garage like my slot car bodies do.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad you got it done Bob... could use some fluorescent lights from Lowes in his garage...zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for painting it orange Bob...GO VOLS...zilla. RM


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks Sweet!!! Zilla is there anyway to change where it says Timex to something that fits you....


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice one Bob


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Diggin it Bob! Very cool. I have one of the wider Timex stands, I'll have to build a stand for it now... Thanks Bob...

Tom


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bob...look below...zilla (something like this Hittman?)*



Hittman101 said:


> Looks Sweet!!! Zilla is there anyway to change where it says Timex to something that fits you....


Hittman you have me thinking now... 



swamibob said:


> Diggin it Bob! Very cool. I have one of the wider Timex stands, I'll have to build a stand for it now... Thanks Bob...
> 
> Tom


You are welcome. Don't forget to post up a picture when you are done.









Next the inside of this case needs a good cleaning.

Am going to add clear plastic triangle corners to this. 
Will show more on this as it happens. 
Have already tested to see if this will work when it rotates with poster putty and a popsicle stick.

One minute you need more display cases and the next minute you need more slot cars. :hat:

Bob...Note to self: need more build time...zilla


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweet I like!!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice stand Zilla, and what a great way to keep your eye's on things that are going on in Zilla land.



Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a good looking slotcave Bob...I like that Timex case and stand...zilla!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great slotcave, case & stand! ..RL


----------

